# Mini Fridge



## texasman

I have a Frigidaire Mini Fridge.  In the past few days its starting to  develop a cracking, popping noise coming from the back.  Its still  staying cold.  Any clue whats causing the noise is it about to go out.   Its about 10 years old.  Never had any problems with it.


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> Frigidaire Mini Fridge



Model#?



> In the past few days its starting to develop a cracking, popping noise coming from the back



Anybody pulled it out to check?....any ice/frost on the compressor tubing?
Something fell behind?

jeff.


----------



## texasman

I looked all over cant find a model number.  I looked at the compressor no ice build up not even dust.  I unplugged it and let it defrost for about 12 hours.  Going to see if that fixes it.  Could it just be old and slowly going out.  Hate for it to break they don't make them this size anymore rather try to repair it.


----------



## jacksonnoah11

i think your Mini Fridge need for Updation


----------



## Bramton_Appliance

> If the noise is coming from the rear or back of the refrigerator, 2 things can cause the noise


*1. Compressor *

The compressor contains a motor that sits in a sealed case. If it becomes faulty it can make high pitch noises. If your compressor is causing the noise, the compressor needs to be replaced and this can be expensive. It may make more sense to just buy a new refrigerator if your compressor is shot.

*2. Condenser fan* 

If you find that the condenser fan is making the noise you can clean it off from dirt and lint. A dirty condenser fan can cause the noise you are constantly hearing. It is located near the compressor and can&#8217;t be missed if you are behind your refrigerator looking for it. You can also give the fan a few drops of oil as it may just need oil to lubricate it to stop the noise.

Another area that could be making a noise on your fridge is the very bottom. A drain pan is the only thing underneath the fridge but it may need to be repositioned as it could be vibrating and causing a noise.


----------

